# How To Make Homemade Pigeon Traps



## TAWhatley

Here is a link to a site with written instructions and pictures of how to make homemade pigeon traps:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

The first trap is a box trap similar to what our Mary here on pigeons.com has been so successful in using. The second in a bob style trap.

Terry


----------

